# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair extensions for thinning hair? (someone please answer)

## Baldnessfalls

Hey, I just wanted to know if there is any way hair extensions can be used to make your hair look fuller/thicker? I don't have long hair, but it's longISH, probably 4-6 inches (maybe more idk). I was thinking that maybe going to a stylist and having them put extensions around the front part of my hair (like my 'bangs' or whatever they're called) to make them thicker would give the allearance of a full head of hair while I'm awaiting the results of my HT. I'm a male btw.

----------


## Tracy C

You need to learn patience.  Having a salon put in anything but clip in extensions is a very bad idea that can easily do a lot more harm than good, especially shortly after hair transplant surgery.

I am linking a youtube video for educational purposes only.  The lady in this video needs a lot of extensions, including a clip-in topper like I use on occasion.

Her hair is thin all over.  Mine is just thin on the top.  My hairline, sides and back have good density.  Just not the top.   :Frown:   I can make my hair look thicker than it is with Dermmatch - but as good a job as Dermmatch does, it does nothing for volume.  That's why I sometimes wear toppers.  Though I do need new toppers because my hair is longer now.

----------


## drybone

> Hey, I just wanted to know if there is any way hair extensions can be used to make your hair look fuller/thicker? I don't have long hair, but it's longISH, probably 4-6 inches (maybe more idk). I was thinking that maybe going to a stylist and having them put extensions around the front part of my hair (like my 'bangs' or whatever they're called) to make them thicker would give the allearance of a full head of hair while *I'm awaiting the results of my HT.* I'm a male btw.


 You already had the hair transplant?

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> You already had the hair transplant?


 No man, but soon. I'm just trying to get any hair-thickening tips I can get.

----------


## Baldnessfalls

> You need to learn patience.  Having a salon put in anything but clip in extensions is a very bad idea that can easily do a lot more harm than good, especially shortly after hair transplant surgery.
> 
> I am linking a youtube video for educational purposes only.  The lady in this video needs a lot of extensions, including a clip-in topper like I use on occasion.
> 
> Her hair is thin all over.  Mine is just thin on the top.  My hairline, sides and back have good density.  Just not the top.    I can make my hair look thicker than it is with Dermmatch - but as good a job as Dermmatch does, it does nothing for volume.  That's why I sometimes wear toppers.  Though I do need new toppers because my hair is longer now.


 Lol. I guess I'm just straight up ****ed aren't I? It's like every option I think of is a big fat NO! "Well, what about this?" NO! "Well, how about this?" NO! "Well, would this work?" NO! "But what if I just..." NO! NO! NO! NO! 

Are there ANY good options? I'm waiting to hear of them. But everything I can think of always seems like a evil.

----------


## UK_

> Lol. I guess I'm just straight up ****ed aren't I? It's like every option I think of is a big fat NO! "Well, what about this?" NO! "Well, how about this?" NO! "Well, would this work?" NO! "But what if I just..." NO! NO! NO! NO! 
> 
> Are there ANY good options? I'm waiting to hear of them. But everything I can think of always seems like a evil.


 Just to add, the only FDA approved option to treat androgentic alopecia (other than minoxidil) is Propecia but it has been linked to permanent sexual dysfunction, gynocomastia, depression, anxiety, panic attacks, suicide, male breast cancer, genital numbness, penile atrophy, abnormal ejaculation, swelling of the hands or feet, somnolence, increased risk of high-grade prostate cancer, peripheral edema and subjugation to a lifetime of testosterone replacement therapy.

----------


## baldozer

> You need to learn patience.  Having a salon put in anything but clip in extensions is a very bad idea that can easily do a lot more harm than good, especially shortly after hair transplant surgery.
> 
> I am linking a youtube video for educational purposes only.  The lady in this video needs a lot of extensions, including a clip-in topper like I use on occasion.
> 
> Her hair is thin all over.  Mine is just thin on the top.  My hairline, sides and back have good density.  Just not the top.    I can make my hair look thicker than it is with Dermmatch - but as good a job as Dermmatch does, it does nothing for volume.  That's why I sometimes wear toppers.  Though I do need new toppers because my hair is longer now.


 What is a topper?

----------


## baldozer

> Just to add, the only FDA approved option to treat androgentic alopecia (other than minoxidil) is Propecia but it has been linked to permanent sexual dysfunction, gynocomastia, depression, anxiety, panic attacks, suicide, male breast cancer, genital numbness, penile atrophy, abnormal ejaculation, swelling of the hands or feet, somnolence, increased risk of high-grade prostate cancer, peripheral edema and subjugation to a lifetime of testosterone replacement therapy.


 Hmm, but on this forum I keep on reading how people have been using it for like 10 years with great results and no side effects. Do you think they are lying?

----------


## baldozer

> Mine is just thin on the top.  My hairline, sides and back have good density.  Just not the top.


 If that is the case, then you are a perfect candidate for a hair transplant, or not?

----------


## UK_

> Hmm, but on this forum I keep on reading how people have been using it for like 10 years with great results and no side effects. Do you think they are lying?


 Try this one:

http://www.propeciahelp.com/forum/

----------


## akai

> Just to add, the only FDA approved option to treat androgentic alopecia (other than minoxidil) is Propecia but it has been linked to permanent sexual dysfunction, gynocomastia, depression, anxiety, panic attacks, suicide, male breast cancer, genital numbness, penile atrophy, abnormal ejaculation, swelling of the hands or feet, somnolence, increased risk of high-grade prostate cancer, peripheral edema and subjugation to a lifetime of testosterone replacement therapy.


 The only side effects I've had after two years is keeping my shaggy hair in my 20s and continuing to get laid as a single young professional.  :Big Grin:

----------


## obelesupply01

we have some nice collection of hair extension . for more details click here Extensions for fine hair

----------


## haircritics

I use extensions, they work really great in terms of covering up my the areas of my head that are starting to go bald. I'm 50 yr old female. They are a bit expensive, but you can narrow your search down if you look online and do your research at places like https://haircritics.com/blog/virgin-hair-companies/

----------

